# Ski Area Walk-up lift ticket rates, 2014-15



## steamboat1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Killington $84 weekdays, $92 weekends & holidays.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 5, 2014)

Smugglers Notch: regular season $70 (each additional day $54)

Holiday rates $74 (each additional day fifty eight)

Spelled out the additional day holiday rate because the number eight comes out a smiley


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 5, 2014)

You can disable that by checking "Disable Smiles in Text"  8)


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 5, 2014)

Sundown: 4/8 hours: $52/58.  6pm-10pm: $37.  2 hours on non-holiday weekdays: $32.  Skiing central Connecticut's only double black diamond trail: priceless!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 5, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Smugglers Notch: regular season $70



That's a $2 increase from last year's $68. 

Surprised they didn't go with $69.  There's a reason gas is priced to tenths of a cent.


----------



## dlague (Sep 5, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> That's a $2 increase from last year's $68.
> 
> Surprised they didn't go with $69.  There's a reason gas is priced to tenths of a cent.



$2-3 is a standard rate of increase every year for most places!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> $2-3 is a standard rate of increase every year for most places!



Perhaps, but buyer psychology is important to consider.  I imagine that's a factor in why Jay Peak's price has been $69.  

What I'm getting at is, I'd bet Smuggs would make more on single-day lift tickets at $69 than they are going to at $70.  I know it sounds ridiculous, but there are tons of studies that show this.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 9, 2014)

Mad River Glen

midweek-$60
weekend-$75
holiday-$79


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

$79 lift ticket for MRG? That's surprising :-o


----------



## mbedle (Sep 10, 2014)

I'll make a bet that Stowe ends up at $100 this year (with $86 online).


----------



## dlague (Sep 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Perhaps, but buyer psychology is important to consider.  I imagine that's a factor in why Jay Peak's price has been $69.
> 
> What I'm getting at is, I'd bet Smuggs would make more on single-day lift tickets at $69 than they are going to at $70.  I know it sounds ridiculous, but there are tons of studies that show this.



I agree.  There comes a point where people will ski else where if the rates go up too much.  I remember when Jay was at $74 then dropped to $69 and has held there which has been a big win for them.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> $79 lift ticket for MRG? That's surprising :-o


I remember a time when it didn't make sense to use a VT. Pass at MRG during the week because their weekday rate was less than the cost of the pass.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 10, 2014)

Still doesn't make sense to use a VT. Pass at Middlebury College Snow Bowl midweek.

14/15 rates:

midweek-$35
weekend & holiday-$55


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 10, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Mad River Glen
> 
> midweek-$60
> weekend-$75
> holiday-$79



Midweek pass is still ridiculously cheap at 299


----------



## ss20 (Sep 10, 2014)

You can shred all of Mohawk's intense 600ft of vertical gnar for $60.  Valid from open-close so if you wanna do an epic 13 and a half hour skiing marathon you can.  Midweek is 9:30am-10pm for $30.  

Joking aside, if you can catch a snow day there that would be pretty awesome.  The place is dead on sunny midweek days.  If there's a snowstorm you'd have the place to yourself.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 10, 2014)

ss20 said:


> You can shred all of Mohawk's intense 600ft of vertical gnar for $60.  Valid from open-close so if you wanna do an epic 13 and a half hour skiing marathon you can.  Midweek is 9:30am-10pm for $30.



How are they ever going to stay in business with those prices and not a single double black offering?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Perhaps, but buyer psychology is important to consider.  I imagine that's a factor in why Jay Peak's price has been $69.
> 
> What I'm getting at is, I'd bet Smuggs would make more on single-day lift tickets at $69 than they are going to at $70.  I know it sounds ridiculous, but there are tons of studies that show this.



Very true.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 10, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Still doesn't make sense to use a VT. Pass at Middlebury College Snow Bowl midweek.
> 
> 14/15 rates:
> 
> ...



Wow. Good deal. Brought to you by my tuition dollars and donations as alum 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Whiteface: Peak season rate $89 (_Peak Season pricing will be in effect from Saturday, December 13, 2014 through Sunday, March 22, 2015)_

Gore: weekend/hol. $92....midweek $75

Belleayre: weekend/hol. $64....midweek $52


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> *Whiteface: Peak season rate $89* (_Peak Season pricing will be in effect from Saturday, December 13, 2014 through Sunday, March 22, 2015)_
> 
> *Gore: weekend/hol. $92*....midweek $75
> 
> Belleayre: weekend/hol. $64....midweek $52



Holy crap, those are significant increases!

Whiteface was like $84, and IIRC unless I'm mistaken Gore was only $75.

Belleayre is irrelevant to me as I wouldn't pay $6.64 to ski there, but I think that went up too.  I don't see how the heck they price Gore above Whiteface though, that's kindof shocking.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Holy crap, those are significant increases!
> 
> Whiteface was like $84, and IIRC unless I'm mistaken Gore was only $75.
> 
> Belleayre is irrelevant to me as I wouldn't pay $6.64 to ski there, but I think that went up too.  I don't see how the heck they price Gore above Whiteface though, that's kindof shocking.


Gore now has the same weekend/hol. rate as Killington. It's still $9 less midweek. Whiteface is $89 everyday, not just weekend/hol..


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 19, 2014)

Cochorans....$20

Fri night skiing $5


----------



## trackbiker (Sep 19, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Whiteface: Peak season rate $89 (_Peak Season pricing will be in effect from Saturday, December 13, 2014 through Sunday, March 22, 2015)_
> 
> Gore: weekend/hol. $92....midweek $75
> 
> Belleayre: weekend/hol. $64....midweek $52



I don't know where you got the Gore figures from but here are the numbers from their website.

*Saturday - Sunday, & Holiday Periods 1-Day Adult (20-64):  $82

Monday - Friday, Non-Holiday 1-Day Adult (20-64):  $75 
*


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> I don't know where you got the Gore figures from but here are the numbers from their website.
> 
> *Saturday - Sunday, & Holiday Periods 1-Day Adult (20-64):  $82
> 
> ...


Small lettering & my eyes are failing me, my bad.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 20, 2014)

trackbiker said:


> I don't know where you got the Gore figures from but here are the numbers from their website.
> 
> *Saturday - Sunday, & Holiday Periods 1-Day Adult (20-64):  $82
> 
> ...



That makes me feel a bit better.  Though $82 for Gore still seems expensive given that superior ski areas like Smuggs & Jay & Sugarbush charge less.  For a place that's really trying to increase skier visits, their prices seem somewhat out of place.  My 2¢.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 20, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> Though $82 for Gore still seems expensive given that superior ski areas like Sugarbush charge less.


Pretty sure Sugarbush was the same as K last year ($82/$89). I'd expect them to be the same as K this year ($84/$92). Sugarbush hasn't announced walk up window rates yet this year so who knows. Pretty sure Okemo had the same walk up rates last year also, they haven't announced yet either.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 21, 2014)

Attitash and Wildcat are going from $70 to $75. I heard Bretton Woods is going up from $82 but I don't know how much. At least NH remains cheaper than VT.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2014)

Raising ticket prices after the shit show that it was last year at Wildcat is going to rub people wrong.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Raising ticket prices after the shit show that it was last year at Wildcat is going to rub people wrong.



True story. I already told them that we only renewed one of our two season passes for that reason. Their wonderful customer service manager was sympathetic. I guess they have to service their debt somehow.

If you read their disclosure statements from the aborted IPO, Peak Resorts only paid $500k-ish for Wildcat. The rest was assumed debt.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Raising ticket prices after the shit show that it was last year at Wildcat is going to rub people wrong.



I also noticed same price weekday as weekend as well.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 21, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> I also noticed same price weekday as weekend as well.



While this is technically true, it is far from it in practice. They have some sort of weekly special every weekday, you can buy $35 midweek tickets in your purchase in September, and their Vertical Value card gets you 50% off.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2014)

yeggous said:


> While this is technically true, it is far from it in practice. They have some sort of weekly special every weekday, you can buy $35 midweek tickets in your purchase in September, and their Vertical Value card gets you 50% off.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app



...and the vertical value card costs? Mon/Weds the vert card is the only deal. Tues/Thursday 65 with $10 lunch. Fridays either 50 or 40. So yes there are deals but there were before when it was only 63 for weekdays. I think it was 63 last year.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2014)

yeggous said:


> True story. I already told them that we only renewed one of our two season passes for that reason.



I didn't renew for this season.  I'll be getting a value card and seeing how the snow making issues have been worked out.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

Sure seems like some resorts are just pushing for season pass sales with those single day rates!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> *Sure seems like some resorts are just pushing for season pass sales with those single day rates!*



The increases during the last 5 years or so are definitely greater than most prior periods (i.e. it doesnt just see like skiing's getting more expensive, skiing really IS getting more expensive).

People always b***h about price increases, but for a long time I think they were generally reasonable versus inflation.  Sadly I don't think that's the case anymore.  Billski keeps a cool list of ski area weekend/holiday ticket prices (link below) that he has at least 8 consecutive years data for.  Unfortunately it appears he didn't do it last year, but if you just eyeball that list you can clearly see the increase are typically > 20% or 30% through the prior 7 year period that there's data for.  This is obviously substantially in excess of inflation, which has been very low.  And my guess is that if that list was updated with the 2 additional years of lift ticket data we have, it would look even worse judging by some of the increased numbers in this thread


http://www.iabsi.com/public/ski/Area_sorted_by_12-13_price.html


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 23, 2014)

dlague said:


> There comes a point where people will ski else where if the rates go up too much.*  I remember when Jay was at $74 then dropped to $69 and has held there which has been a big win for them.*



Jay Peak $72


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2014)

From out west:

Deer Valley:  $114 regular, $120 holiday
Alta:  $84
Snowbird:  $95
PCMR:  TBD


----------



## mbedle (Sep 23, 2014)

BenedictGomez said:


> The increases during the last 5 years or so are definitely greater than most prior periods (i.e. it doesnt just see like skiing's getting more expensive, skiing really IS getting more expensive).
> 
> People always b***h about price increases, but for a long time I think they were generally reasonable versus inflation.  Sadly I don't think that's the case anymore.  Billski keeps a cool list of ski area weekend/holiday ticket prices (link below) that he has at least 8 consecutive years data for.  Unfortunately it appears he didn't do it last year, but if you just eyeball that list you can clearly see the increase are typically > 20% or 30% through the prior 7 year period that there's data for.  This is obviously substantially in excess of inflation, which has been very low.  And my guess is that if that list was updated with the 2 additional years of lift ticket data we have, it would look even worse judging by some of the increased numbers in this thread
> 
> ...



I think you need to also look at what online rates are compared to early times when tickets were only sold at the window. I am not sure at what point Stowe switched over to the e-cards, but if it was around 07/08, you are basically paying the same rates as back then. I think back to last winter and at Stowe, I don't remember seeing a ton of people buying tickets at the window. At my local place, on the weekends, I would see big lines. However, my local place didn't give such a big discount like Stowe did for buying lift access online.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2014)

mbedle said:


> I think you need to also look at what online rates are compared to early times when tickets were only sold at the window. I am not sure at what point Stowe switched over to the e-cards, but if it was around 07/08, you are basically paying the same rates as back then. I think back to last winter and at Stowe, I don't remember seeing a ton of people buying tickets at the window. At my local place, on the weekends, I would see big lines. However, my local place didn't give such a big discount like Stowe did for buying lift access online.



The online vs. window rate seems to be a new thing and seems to work for finding deals.  For example, I never did that before last season...never used Liftopia, etc. because I did not want to commit and/or could not buy them the day before. 

In February we spent the President's Weekend with friends up at Park City/Canyons. I could not use my freebie days at Deer Valley or PCMR; Costco Canyons vouchers were blacked out as well.  I just went to Canyon's website to see what was the damage....at 10:30pm the night before skiing I could get tickets for $89 versus $108 window rate on their site.  We did it.  Worked great.  Did the same thing the next night and it worked great.  The message: if we committed to Canyons the night before, bought the tickets, they gave us a good discount on a holiday.  They made it easy and let us buy them close enough so that we knew that we would be skiing.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2014)

This thread is supposed to be about ski area walk up lift ticket rates. We all know or should know there are better deals available. That's not what this thread is supposed to be about.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 23, 2014)

Well if we're doing west, Vail is $139 for holidays. 

To put that into perspective, an Epic local pass which has 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek together, and unlimited skiing at their other resorts, is $549. Four days of skiing @$139 is 556!

Aspen is $129 a day, but the big difference is that discounts for aspen are few and far between, a season pass costs over $2,000 if you buy late. Only discounts they really have are online ahead of time, or the classic pass, sold preseason, which sells for $239 I think for 4 days of skiing. And that's all they really have, other than the mountain collective


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2014)

Sunday River- $89

Sugarloaf- $84


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Well if we're doing west, Vail is $139 for holidays.
> 
> To put that into perspective, an Epic local pass which has 10 days at Vail and Beaver Creek together, and unlimited skiing at their other resorts, is $549. Four days of skiing @$139 is 556!
> 
> Aspen is $129 a day, but the big difference is that discounts for aspen are few and far between, a season pass costs over $2,000 if you buy late. Only discounts they really have are online ahead of time, or the classic pass, sold preseason, which sells for $239 I think for 4 days of skiing. And that's all they really have, other than the mountain collective



Wow.  Figured that DV would be at the top of the charts pricewise.  I guess not.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2014)

Stowe- $108


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Stowe- $108



 Wow....


Well I guess they figured, if we're gonna open the door to the $100+/day lift ticket, we might as well slam it wide open.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 26, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Wow....
> 
> 
> Well I guess they figured, if we're gonna open the door to the $100+/day lift ticket, we might as well slam it wide open.


The listed price includes the cost of the Evolution Stowe Card (RFID). This wasn't included in the listed price in years past. It doesn't say but if you already have the card the price is $103 I believe (that's what the walkup rate is for additional days). The online rate is $89.


----------



## yeggous (Sep 26, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The listed price includes the cost of the Evolution Stowe Card (RFID). This wasn't included in the listed price in years past. It doesn't say but if you already have the card the price is $103 I believe (that's what the walkup rate is for additional days). The online rate is $89.



The scale of the increases this year seems much larger than last. I'm not sure why, but there seems to be appetite for it.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 26, 2014)

WOOHOO - Stowe wins again for highest walkup rate on the east coast...... lol Actually, $1 more for the online rate is not that bad.


----------



## dlague (Sep 26, 2014)

mbedle said:


> WOOHOO - Stowe wins again for highest walkup rate on the east coast...... lol Actually, $1 more for the online rate is not that bad.



$1 more and at $89 I still would not ski there!  I will use the ski Vermont pass a go for way less!


.......


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2014)

mbedle said:


> WOOHOO - Stowe wins again for highest walkup rate on the east coast...... lol Actually, $1 more for the online rate is not that bad.


If I'm not mistaken it was $82 last year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2014)

dlague said:


> $1 more and at $89 I still would not ski there!  I will use the ski Vermont pass a go for way less!
> 
> 
> .......


Lol ...I'll have a lot more  days available at that price simply by being a member of a ski club (15 in all).


----------



## mbedle (Sep 27, 2014)

Actually, it was $84. so its $5 more. Still not a bad rate for your average skier, going a couple of times a year. Maybe the $109 window rate will keep the lines down on the weekends.... Still waiting to see what the ski club is going to come up with for a daily rate. It is either them or the Vermont Travel Club.


----------



## Edd (Sep 27, 2014)

yeggous said:


> The scale of the increases this year seems much larger than last. I'm not sure why, but there seems to be appetite for it.



My understanding is that electricity costs are due to be substantially higher for ski areas from this point on. I imagine it's related to that.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Actually, it was $84. so its $5 more. Still not a bad rate for your average skier, going a couple of times a year. Maybe the $109 window rate will keep the lines down on the weekends.... *Still waiting to see what the ski club is going to come up with for a daily rate. *It is either them or the Vermont Travel Club.


If you're talking about the ski club/council appreciation day pricing that's already out (see skiing on the cheap thread). If you're talking about the ski club/council discount coupons that can be used anytime I haven't seen them yet either.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Edd said:


> My understanding is that electricity costs are due to be substantially higher for ski areas from this point on. I imagine it's related to that.


Yes they will. I don't want to get political but I think you can figure out why electric rates are skyrocketing.


----------



## mbedle (Sep 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> If you're talking about the ski club/council appreciation day pricing that's already out (see skiing on the cheap thread). If you're talking about the ski club/council discount coupons that can be used anytime I haven't seen them yet either.



Yes - I was waiting to see what the anytime use ski club rates are going to be this year. I think last year they were $64. So I am guessing it might be as high as $70 this year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Yes - I was waiting to see what the anytime use ski club rates are going to be this year. I think last year they were $64. So I am guessing it might be as high as $70 this year.


I would think they'd be coming out soon. Last year Stowe was $63, at least that's what my club was charging. Believe it or not Stowe wasn't the most expensive. Okemo was the most expensive at $66 followed closely by Whiteface at $65.

edit: Whiteface was actually the most expensive charging an additional $6 fee to use the coupons on weekends & holidays.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Yes they will. I don't want to get political but I think you can figure out why electric rates are skyrocketing.



Especially in Vermont.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2014)

And isn't this a big price increase?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (Sep 27, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> And isn't this a big price increase?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I'm aware of one NH ski area where the power rates are expected to perhaps double.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> And isn't this a big price increase?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


$5 for both the walk up & online tickets. Last year they didn't include the $5 cost for their RFID card in the listed walk up price. This year they do making it look like a $10 increase when it's really not.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 27, 2014)

Edd said:


> I'm aware of one NH ski area where the power rates are expected to perhaps double.


Jeff Temple the Director of Mountain Operations at Killington articulated in a post last year that electric rates had increased 3 to 5 times during colder periods last season.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> $5 for both the walk up & online tickets. Last year they didn't include the $5 cost for their RFID card in the listed walk up price. This year they do making it look like a $10 increase when it's really not.



Ok. Got it. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## JAM614 (Sep 27, 2014)

Black Mountain of Maine, best priced mid-sized mountain anywhere in the east. 1000+ vertical.
Fridays-  $15 
Saturday- $25
Sunday- $25
Operating hours TBD. Usually have night skiing on friday and saturday nights.


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2014)

Edd said:


> My understanding is that electricity costs are due to be substantially higher for ski areas from this point on. I imagine it's related to that.



Yup expected to increase 2-3 cents on a power generation rate of 8 cents currently in our area.  Increase to take place in October.  Distribution and transmission cost will remain flat.   Effectively - 15-20% increase.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> Yup expected to increase 2-3 cents on a power generation rate of 8 cents currently in our area.  Increase to take place in October.  Distribution and transmission cost will remain flat.   Effectively - 15-20% increase overall.  Most ski areas try to use electricity for snowmaking during non peak hours to cut costs which is at night.  Nearly 50% less expensive.  So when you see gun a blazin during the day - that becomes expensive snow.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone






Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 28, 2014)

dlague said:


> Yup expected to increase 2-3 cents on a power generation rate of 8 cents currently in our area.  Increase to take place in October.  Distribution and transmission cost will remain flat.   Effectively - 15-20% increase.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


The cost of commercial electricity usage varies unlike residential usage costs which are fixed. It can vary by the hour for commercial users.


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> The cost of commercial electricity usage varies unlike residential usage costs which are fixed. It can vary by the hour for commercial users.



I know I work for an electric utility company and we announced a 3 cent increase.  We have 6 ski areas in our service area.


.......


----------



## mbedle (Sep 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> I know I work for an electric utility company and we announced a 3 cent increase.  We have 6 ski areas in our service area.
> 
> 
> .......



Diague - don't most large usage commercial costumers get billed under the Demand Billing Provision? I would think that a ski area's electric usage is pretty fixed for most items (lifts, electronics, and lighting) and highly variable on snow making. So, even with higher electric rates, you may pay less for electric in higher than average natural snowfall years.


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Diague - don't most large usage commercial costumers get billed under the Demand Billing Provision? I would think that a ski area's electric usage is pretty fixed for most items (lifts, electronics, and lighting) and highly variable on snow making. So, even with higher electric rates, you may pay less for electric in higher than average natural snowfall years.



Spot on!  Most larger utility members opt for alternative and cheaper power generation source as well.  There are three parts to utility costs, power generation, transmission and distribution.  Larger customers also get cheaper rates during the night for distribution (off peak rate).


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2014)

A few from Quebec

Mont Sainte Anne - $75
Le Massif - $75
Mont Sutton - $60


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> A few from Quebec
> 
> Mont Sainte Anne - $75
> Le Massif - $75
> Mont Sutton - $60



Oh good back to the OP's point!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2014)

dlague said:


> Oh good back to the OP's point!


Now if we could only get the future of the ski industry thread back on track....lol


----------



## mbedle (Sep 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Now if we could only get the future of the ski industry thread back on track....lol



LOL - so true, but I'm guilty of feeding the masses.


----------



## mlkrgr (Sep 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> If I'm not mistaken it was $82 last year.



Actually, I paid $77 for a one day lift ticket plus bus ride to Stowe on Saturday 2/8 last season through Nacski. Could have gone the third Saturday in March at $37 last year as they were running a special buy a lift ticket and get a free bus ride (they account for $40 of the price as the bus ride cost) but I had a prior commitment.

On a good note, it does look like advertised group rates are holding pretty steady at Stowe at $67 during the regular season. Plus, you do not have to pay the $5 RFID card fee when you go with a group. But they must cut a hell of a deal with these bus group companies b/c it's not cheap to rent buses. I asked for a quote for the hell of it a couple years ago and was quoted $1300 just to get to Loon from Boston for the day.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2014)

mlkrgr said:


> Actually,* I paid $77 for a one day lift ticket plus bus ride to Stowe on Saturday 2/8 last season*.











steamboat1 said:


> A few from Quebec
> 
> Mont Sainte Anne - $75
> Le Massif - $75
> Mont Sutton - $60



And with the current exchange rate that's more like $67, $67, $54!


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 2, 2014)

Windham

we/hol - $78
midweek -$68


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 14, 2014)

Gunstock's 2014/15 prices jumped from $75 to $78 for weekend/Holiday... wow...


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2014)

Bostonian said:


> Gunstock's 2014/15 prices jumped from $75 to $78 for weekend/Holiday... wow...



Yup too much!  I do not care what anyone says - paying over $50 at any ski resort (including Stowe) is like taking it bending over - THERE ARE DEALS OUT THERE!


----------



## BenedictGomez (Oct 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> * I do not care what anyone says - paying over $50 at any ski resort (including Stowe) is like taking it bending over - THERE ARE DEALS OUT THERE!*


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 14, 2014)

dlague said:


> Yup too much!  I do not care what anyone says - paying over $50 at any ski resort (including Stowe) is like taking it bending over - THERE ARE DEALS OUT THERE!



Right but this is about walk up rates. There is another thread on deals.


----------

